# Where do you store your wines??



## winesnob

With people making these 30 bottle wines, where do you store them? Do you have a cellar?? Show us some pictures of your cellars. Here is mine (all wine was bought so far...) with my wife and two beautiful boys and dog (last Christmas):







and another (this past Chrismas of my two boys having some fun...)


----------



## rgecaprock

Awsome!!! winesnob, just wait until you get your stocked in there!!


Ramona


----------



## winesnob

Yes!! I have some "X" bins to fill up.


----------



## pkcook

Wow!


You have a nice setup there



, and a beautiful family to boot! That is quite a load of corks you have there. My sister (a crafty type) uses there collected corks to make a very unique message board for there home office.


I have a home built storage closet in the back room of mybasementthat I store my wine in. The room temperature stays about 65-68. Until I get our primary storage room completed, I have to sacrifice space in my wine room for general storage. I hope to build wall storage much like your's in the near future. I currently have over 140 bottles of wine in jugs/carboys awaiting bottling.


----------



## winesnob

Thanks pkcook,
I built this 12x14 passive wine cellar a couple years ago. The temp range is between 50(winter)-60(summer) which is perfect for cellaring. We currently have about 500 bottles from all over the globe with different aging potential. The cellar can hold 1200 bottles with the current racks.
I started collecting corks some time ago for a reason I didn't know. Once I found what I wanted to do, I needed more corks. I covered the 12x14 ceiling with corks. It adds to the insulation.


----------



## earl

I am currently working on a storage area. Cellar would be much too strong of a word, I prefer "storage bin" to accurately describe my cellar. As for corks, someday I plan on making a small floatation device and putting it in my pool, but first I need a pool.


Great Job winesnob, it looks great.


earl


----------



## pkcook

You covered a 12 X 14 ceiling? Now that is a bunch of corks! I'm sure corks make a very good insulator.


----------



## winesnob

earl,
you really don't need a cellar for kit wines, just a cooler place in the house that is not exposed to sunlight. Storage above the refrigerator is always a no-no.

pkcook,
yes, that is a lot of corks. That is what was most time consuming.

-Scott


----------



## geocorn

Nice looking family and wine storage area. You did a wonderful job with both!


If you need any help testing your wines, I am sure you will find a volunteer or two or three, here on the forum.


----------



## winesnob

Thanks George!!

I can't wait to get my kit on Friday to start making that Syrah. I have much empty space in the cellar for my own wine.

I'm sure nobody will like the wine in my cellar, it's mostly Bordeaux and Chateauneuf du Pape, white Burgundies, and some Napa Cabs.


----------



## djcoop

Winesnob!! What a great celler, and beautiful family. I'd love to see a picture of your ceiling! Howcreative!!


----------



## winesnob

Thanks dj,
I'll take a picture of the ceiling tonight and post it tomorrow.


----------



## OilnH2O

winesnob said:


> I'm sure nobody will like the wine in my cellar, it's mostly Bordeaux and Chateauneuf du Pape, white Burgundies, and some Napa Cabs.




BOY YOU ARE RIGHT THERE! But, I'm not "nobody." And, a lot of others will surely claim that as well, so let me be first in line to offer: When you need to make room for your own wine and get rid of that _skunky store-bought stuff_, I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## geocorn

OilnH2O said:


> winesnob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure nobody will like the wine in my cellar, it's mostly Bordeaux and Chateauneuf du Pape, white Burgundies, and some Napa Cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOY YOU ARE RIGHT THERE! But, I'm not "nobody." And, a lot of others will surely claim that as well, so let me be first in line to offer: When you need to make room for your own wine and get rid of that _skunky store-bought stuff_, I'll be happy to help you out!
Click to expand...



With you all the way!


----------



## winesnob

OilnH2O said:


> BOY YOU ARE RIGHT THERE! But, I'm not "nobody." And, a lot of others will surely claim that as well, so let me be first in line to offer: When you need to make room for your own wine and get rid of that _skunky store-bought stuff_, I'll be happy to help you out!



Well, since I have about 500 bottles and the cellar capacity is 1200 bottles, I'll have to make a boat load of wine.





My wife and I do host periodic wine tastings (every other month), if anybody lives near the southern NH area, let me know. I believe our next one will be a White Burgundy/Chablis tasting.


----------



## winesnob

djcoop said:


> Winesnob!! What a great celler, and beautiful family. I'd love to see a picture of your ceiling! Howcreative!!



dj, here is the picture of the corked ceiling (no TCA included



)


----------



## masta

AWESOME....please provide us some info on how you attached the corks and what type of pattern you used!


How long did that take to get enough cork?


----------



## MedPretzel

It is beautiful!





Great insulation too!


----------



## winesnob

Masta,
I used a hot glue gun with glue sticks. The downside is the fumes. I had to air out (with 3 fans) the cellar for a week before I put my wine back in. The upside is that the stings from the glue hang down so it looks like cobwebs which makes the cellar look old.

My wife suggested the pattern, but I got it wrong. She suggested two one way, then two the other, but I just did a 1, then two the otherway. It's a challenge with corks of different sizes.

It took about 3 months to get enough cork. Between my wife and I kicking up our wine consumption, soliciting friends and having a sister-in-law with a fine dining restaurant saving corks. Even if I had all the corks at one time, it would take me a while to glue them up. Between the fumes



and the raising my arm up (what a workout) every couple seconds, I'm glad I was able to space it out.


----------



## djcoop

Winesnob, I love it!! It's amazing!!


----------



## winesnob

Wow, nobody is posting their wine storage location.




Maybe I should have withheld my picutures.


----------



## masta

I will take some new photos of the current inventory in the cellar and post tonight.


----------



## winesnob

Looking forward to it masta.

I took more pictures of the cellar last night, but I didn't rearrange the bottles to make it look more full.


----------



## winesnob

So George, you must make so much wine that you have to store it somewhere. Let's see a picture of your 18th centry underground cave with granite countertops, redwood shelving, cobblestone walls...





-scott


----------



## masta

Here is few pictures of the wine cellar. It is tough to get a good pic since there isn't a lot of room inside. It is 70" wide by 76" deep. The racks I built from scratch with red cedar...and boy did that mess up the original cost estimate!


The cellar can hold 240 1.5 L, 224 750 ml, and 28 375 ml bottles of wine. Plus 10 bins in the back will hold 5 batches of beer or 25 gals.


This is 1.5L side with beer bins in back:








Left side that holds 750/375 ml bottles:


Top of racks








Bottom of racks


----------



## winesnob

NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT





Great job Masta





Where's your wine for July?


----------



## PolishWineP

Ours is such a mess right now... We have a daughter getting ready to move to the west coast, but will have to store some of here stuff here for a while... I swear, if anything more comes in this house the walls will blow! But, this will motivate us to rearrange and try to find more room so we can post a decent picture!


----------



## geocorn

You can always see my cellar on my About Uspage. I will be posting some pictures from our in-store wine making soon.


----------



## winesnob

Thanks George. Very nice work!!


----------



## peterCooper

I can't make it fast enough to need aywhere to store it!


----------



## MedPretzel

mine are in plastic bins and old shelves. Pictures were posted at some point, but don't know where anymroe. 





M.


----------



## jcnoren

MedPretzel said:


> mine are in plastic bins and old shelves. Pictures were posted at some point, but don't know where anymroe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.




You posted this under General Wine Questions Topic: bottled, need storage device last posting on page 1


I would have created a link if I knew how to do it


JC


----------



## masta

jcnoren said:


> MedPretzel said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine are in plastic bins and old shelves. Pictures were posted at some point, but don't know where anymroe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted this under General Wine Questions Topic: bottled, need storage device last posting on page 1
> 
> 
> I would have created a link if I knew how to do it
> 
> 
> JC
Click to expand...



 [url]http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=8 48&amp;PN=5&amp;TPN=1[/url]


----------



## pkcook

Martina,


I use the plastic bin method myself. Until I have the wine room cleared of storage, that will have to do. It does keep them in a dark place and out of site for me



. I hope to build some racks in the near future.


----------



## jcnoren

I now use my collection of found milk crates to store my wines. Since I bottle my wine in crown cappped heinkein bottles (which fits 25 to a milk crate upright) I stack my milk crates upright 5 high and in rows in my unused basement bedroom. No picture is required...nothing fancy but it works.


JC


----------



## winesnob

What every works for you is great







Since I have to keep age worthy wines, I created a passive cellar and
since my wife likes well decorated places, I had to build a nice wines
cellar (plus I like it too)


----------



## usafcajun

I do my storage of wine in my outside storage shed.  I did buy an air conditioner to keep it near an appropriate temperature. My wife kicked my wine making enterprise out of the house.


----------



## PolishWineP

I' m so glad that both Poor Bert and I are into wine &amp; beer! I've decided that it is better to have a some carboys in the office and cases of wine awaiting labels in the kitchen than it is to have a fancy house. My dream house is a big square with lots of room to make wine, beer, scrapbook pages, shelve books, read books and have a great time with friends. Everything else just gets in my way. I can't wait for our kids to get settled so I can get all the fancy stuff doled out to them and I can quit worrying about it all!


----------



## OilnH2O

I just had to share this with you. I just returned from a trip to Slovakia and the Ukraine where I had been asked to evaluate a world heritage site proposal, and stayed in the Hotel Matysak in Bratislava, because if was "close to the train station." But look what I found! 






The hotel is owned by a vintner who has a Slovakian label and the list of wines produced by "Matysak Vineyards" was more than 25 -- award winners too, from looking at the information. This is the wine cellar of the restaurant. The photo was taken from the front, and it extends up both aisles some 75-100 feet (30 meters!) to an open tasting room at the rear!








The bottles on the table, so the manager told me, are their current offerings -- vintages from last year and the year before. (If you want to see more and better pictures, check http://www.hotelmatysak.sk/indexen.html ) Apparently, there are vintages that date from as early as 1902, which was when the vinyard first went into production.


In the restaurant I was able to try several by the glass, and they were absolutely fantastic -- the best white I tried was a Green Silvaner and several reds- of which I thought the Dornfelder was outstanding. Oh, and a glass in the restaurant -- actually a glass and a half -- was about $2.00! Makes my "wineceller" of cases of bottles in cardboard boxes stacked against the wall look pretty sad! But I knew you would all appreciate something really super!


Dave


----------



## winesnob

Wow, what a line of wines!! Sounds like an excellent trip!!

Too bad wines by the glass are not that cheap around here. My wife and I are heading to Arrow's in Ogunquit, Maine for our anniversary in a couple weeks where I've heard their wines have a 400% markup. I don't think they will have a nice wine for $2 per glass.


----------



## Wade E

I keep mine in an old refridgerator that stays at 58* if turned all the
way down. I will have to build something soon as it is getting pretty
full. I have 97 bottles in there and its pretty maxed out, maybe ten
more would fit but thats about it.


----------



## Waldo

That setup looks somewhat similiar to mine Hmmmmmmmmmm




Seriously, those are some awesome pictures oil and thanks for sharing them.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta

LMAO....that is awesome Waldo...you are really a character!


Thanks for sharing the pictures Dave and that must have been a great trip.


----------



## Wade E

Nice job fudging the picture Waldo. I had to look close and was fooled for a second


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo,


That is hilarious!!!!!! It looks real!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## OilnH2O

You da Man, Waldo! 


The BEST part, other than how handsome you look in that blazer, is the off-gassing carboy on the right, and all those other jugs on the left! (I'll be your straight man any day!)


----------



## grapeman

Hey Everybody! The party is at Chez Waldo featuring the Cat's Meow Winery. You are the PhotoShop Wizard


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo...your the best!!!


----------



## Waldo

Thanks All.........Ohhhh to have acellar like that. Maybe I will if my rich Uncle ever gets out of the poor house



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## sangwitch

Good Lord Waldo! I knew you had a lot going on, but I had no idea of the extent of your inventory. Me thinks I need to come down and see this cellar of yours. Is suit and tie required?


----------



## Wade E

Winesnob, that is a very distictive wine room. I love it! Maybe this
year coming up I can finally afford to redo the concrete floor in our
basement so that I can finish it. The existing floor is only about 3/4"
thick. I have to break up all the concrete and have a new floor poured
because we get a little bit of water that comes up through tiny cracks
when it really downpours, not enough to do any damage but enough that I
will not do anything with it till its down.


----------



## Waldo

sangwitch said:


> Good Lord Waldo! I knew you had a lot going on, but I had no idea of the extent of your inventory. Me thinks I need to come down and see this cellar of yours. Is suit and tie required?




Oh definately yes sang


----------



## winesnob

Sorry for the delayed response Wade, I've been a bit busy with work (software engineer).
Thanks for the compliment!! I built it myself and it took 9 months because of the cork (wine corks) ceiling. Also, I was Mr. Mom at that time so I could only work on it late at night. For your wine cellar since you live in the NE, don't put down any insulating flooring so you can keep you cellar cool from the floor.

-Scott


----------



## Wade E

I'm going to finish about 3/4 of the basement and probably just tile the floor.


----------



## winesnob

My room is about 12x14. I used ceramic tiles left over from our previous house. When my kids walk in (which I don't like) with their bear feet, they don't like it. I still need to put an exterior door on it for extra insulation, but I am going to wait until winter.


----------

